# Ab welcher Größe nehmt ihr Barsche mit?



## Bytebandit1969 (8. Juli 2008)

Fange in den Letzten Tage immer gut Barsche, aber ab welcher Größe lohnt sich so ein Barsch zum Verspeisen?

Danke


----------



## Molke-Drink (8. Juli 2008)

*AW: Ab welcher Größe nehmt ihr Barsche mit?*

1 Meter dann isser gut


----------



## maulwurf2401 (8. Juli 2008)

*AW: Ab welcher Größe nehmt ihr Barsche mit?*

also mein persönliches "schonmaß" liegt so bei 20 cm darunter lohnt es kaum, hatte heute erst wieder welche geräuchert  schmecken ausgezeichnet


----------



## HD4ever (8. Juli 2008)

*AW: Ab welcher Größe nehmt ihr Barsche mit?*

bei mir so 25cm bis ca 40cm 
darunter lohnen sie kaum, darüber irgendwie zu schade finde ich ... :m


----------



## Cobra HH (8. Juli 2008)

*AW: Ab welcher Größe nehmt ihr Barsche mit?*



maulwurf2401 schrieb:


> also mein persönliches "schonmaß" liegt so bei 20 cm darunter lohnt es kaum, hatte heute erst wieder welche geräuchert  schmecken ausgezeichnet


schließe mich da mal an
das ist ein 33er
Anhang anzeigen 85632


----------



## WickedWalleye (8. Juli 2008)

*AW: Ab welcher Größe nehmt ihr Barsche mit?*

So ab 35cm nehm ich ihn mit, aber nicht mehr als 3 Fische.


----------



## aal02 (8. Juli 2008)

*AW: Ab welcher Größe nehmt ihr Barsche mit?*

ich nehme ihn so ab 30 cm mit


----------



## GreenMonsta (8. Juli 2008)

*AW: Ab welcher Größe nehmt ihr Barsche mit?*



Molke-Drink schrieb:


> 1 Meter dann isser gut




*WechLach*


----------



## maulwurf2401 (8. Juli 2008)

*AW: Ab welcher Größe nehmt ihr Barsche mit?*



WickedWalleye schrieb:


> So ab 35cm nehm ich ihn mit, aber nicht mehr als 3 Fische.



hehe, sagt mal wo angelt ihr denn, dass ihr solche barsche fangt,

also bei mir am main liegt der durchschnitt so bei 20-25 cm eher kleiner.

gruß flo


----------



## Flussbarsch (8. Juli 2008)

*AW: Ab welcher Größe nehmt ihr Barsche mit?*

Also ich von Ende 20 cm bis etwa 40 cm.


----------



## WickedWalleye (8. Juli 2008)

*AW: Ab welcher Größe nehmt ihr Barsche mit?*



maulwurf2401 schrieb:


> hehe, sagt mal wo angelt ihr denn, dass ihr solche barsche fangt,
> 
> also bei mir am main liegt der durchschnitt so bei 20-25 cm eher kleiner.
> 
> gruß flo



:q *no comment*


----------



## gufipanscher (8. Juli 2008)

*AW: Ab welcher Größe nehmt ihr Barsche mit?*

30ger-40ger Barsche geben schon einzeln eine gute Portion und da  reichen 2 oder 3 vollig aus, um seinen Bedarf zu stillen und die Bestände zu schonen.
Ich bin aber einer, der die Arbeit nicht scheut und lieber ein paar mehr zwischen 20 und 30 mitnimmt. Die Kerle werden dann einfach ringsum eingeschnitten und dann wird mit einem Zug die Haut abgezogen, so hat man kaum Verschnitt.

@ Maulwurf, im Mee sind auch schöne Granaten drin.....#6


gruß JUL


----------



## fishingchamp (8. Juli 2008)

*AW: Ab welcher Größe nehmt ihr Barsche mit?*

Ab nem Meter ist ein gutes Maß! :m


Ich nehm nie Barsche mit, außer wenn er mal zu tief geschluckt hat.

@Maulwurf2401
Du musst nur wissen wo und wie. Wenn du das weiß, dann klappts schon.:g
Außerdem willst du doch auch nicht jeden Angeltag nen 30 oder 30+ Barsch mitnehmen, oder?


----------



## Zanderlui (8. Juli 2008)

*AW: Ab welcher Größe nehmt ihr Barsche mit?*

mindestmaß ist in der müritz 20 und mitnehmen tun wir so ab 25!


----------



## d0ni (8. Juli 2008)

*AW: Ab welcher Größe nehmt ihr Barsche mit?*

Ich hab bis jetz 2 mitgenommen, also ich würde unter 25 keinen mitnehmen

ne kurze Zwischenfrage :

Wenn man die Barsche häutet hängen die 2 Filetstücke nur noch an der Mittelgräte zusammen, haut ihr die so in die pfanne oder dergleichen?


----------



## basarprinz (8. Juli 2008)

*AW: Ab welcher Größe nehmt ihr Barsche mit?*

ab 35,
was darunter liegt und nicht geschluckt hat, setz ich wieder rein.


----------



## maulwurf2401 (8. Juli 2008)

*AW: Ab welcher Größe nehmt ihr Barsche mit?*



fishingchamp schrieb:


> Ab nem Meter ist ein gutes Maß! :m
> 
> 
> Ich nehm nie Barsche mit, außer wenn er mal zu tief geschluckt hat.
> ...



nee klar net da nehm ich lieber nen paar kleinere mit als so nen großen, die kleineren gibts vor allem im main massig.

Angle aber so gut wie nie gezielt auf Barsch, hab die meisten als "beifang" beim aalangeln, wenn man denn mal einen aal fängt und von beifang sprechen kann 

oftmals beim tauwurm angeln ist halt, dass die barsche den haken schlucken, und da macht ein zurücksetzen keinen sinn, finde ich.

gruß flo


----------



## Arbun (8. Juli 2008)

*AW: Ab welcher Größe nehmt ihr Barsche mit?*

Gibts für untermaßig ne Grenze/Wert (Schonmaß)? Ist 15cm zulässig?


----------



## t-chris (8. Juli 2008)

*AW: Ab welcher Größe nehmt ihr Barsche mit?*

Tach zusammen,
wenn sie zum essen sein sollen würde ich auch 20+ sagen und wenn mal ein kleinerer geschluckt hat taugt er kllasse als Köderfisch!
ciao, t-chris


----------



## gufipanscher (8. Juli 2008)

*AW: Ab welcher Größe nehmt ihr Barsche mit?*

zur frage wegen filetieren:

klar, nach dem hautabziehen den fisch im ganzen nach belieben würzen und dann ab in die pfanne oder auf alu auf den grill (viel butter nicht vergessen, denn er neigt zum austrocknen)

gruß Jul


----------



## Arbun (8. Juli 2008)

*AW: Ab welcher Größe nehmt ihr Barsche mit?*

ach noch ne Frage, ist es besser die Haut vor dem braten/grillen abzuziehen oder eher nacher? Ich mach das eigentlich eher nacher, da der Fisch so geschützt bleibt beim braten/grillen!

@t-chris: stimmt +20 is geeigneter, bei den Köderfischgrößen (15-20cm) hat man da etwas mehr zu pulen :q


----------



## Torsk_SH (9. Juli 2008)

*AW: Ab welcher Größe nehmt ihr Barsche mit?*

Moin!

Barsche kommen bei mir erst ab 35 mit. Darunter reicht nach 
meiner Einstellung die Filetmenge nicht ein Tier zu töten.

Ich brate den Fisch sehr kurz aber scharf an. 2-3 Min pro Seite so, 
dass er in der Mitte noch ganz leicht glasig ist. So schmeckt er mir
am besten und bei selbst gefangenem Fisch habe ich keine Sorgen 
wegen Salmonellen usw.


----------



## WickedWalleye (9. Juli 2008)

*AW: Ab welcher Größe nehmt ihr Barsche mit?*



Torsk_NI schrieb:


> Barsche kommen bei mir erst ab 35 mit. Darunter reicht nach
> meiner Einstellung die Filetmenge nicht ein Tier zu töten.



Das ist es eben, an nem 30er ist echt kaum was dran. Der ganze Aufstand mit dem Fliletieren und der dicken, schuppigen, schleimigen Haut und dann hat man hinterher nur 2 durchsichtige, hauchfeine Minilappen, die  sich schon durch zu starkes Hingucken in Luft auflösen. Satt wird man nicht davon.

Aber man könnte sie ja auch anders zubereiten als als Filet. Ich muß zu meiner Schande aber gestehen, daß ich auch mehr so der Filetierer bin. :q

Ich finde Barsch an sich noch einen Ticken leckerer als Zander!


----------



## Denni_Lo (9. Juli 2008)

*AW: Ab welcher Größe nehmt ihr Barsche mit?*

Kommt drauf an für was, KöFi für die Truhe kann auch gerne zwischen 10-16 cm sein (aber extremst selten, da muß mich schon gewaltig was geritten habe bis ich mit KöFi hantiere)

Ab ~20 cm bis hin zum PB 43,5 cm

Frau kocht die nicht gebraten


----------



## Torsk_SH (9. Juli 2008)

*AW: Ab welcher Größe nehmt ihr Barsche mit?*

@ WW

Ganz Deiner Meinung!


----------



## Maok (9. Juli 2008)

*AW: Ab welcher Größe nehmt ihr Barsche mit?*



Arbun schrieb:


> Gibts für untermaßig ne Grenze/Wert (Schonmaß)? Ist 15cm zulässig?



Das kommt auf das Gewässer an, an dem Du angelst. Für jedes Gewässer gelten unterschiedliche Schonmaße, an die man sich zu halten hat.

Ich persönlich nehme Barsche ebenfalls erst ab 35 cm mit. Wenn sie größer sind als 40, hab ich allerdings Gewissensprobleme sie zu entnehmen. Sind mir dann einfach zu Schade, um sie zu töten (das war allerdings nich immer so |rolleyes).

Würde nur noch einen 40+ Barsch mitnehmen, wenn er mein neues PB wäre, also größer als 49 cm. Dann, denke ich, ist das durchaus legitim.

Aber muss halt jeder für sich selbst entscheiden, inwieweit er/sie die Ressourcen schont.

Grüße

Maok


----------



## ollidi (9. Juli 2008)

*AW: Ab welcher Größe nehmt ihr Barsche mit?*

Ich nehme die Barsche auch so ab 25+ mit. Dann werden die filetiert und die Filets werden dann in einer Tüte in der Kühltruhe gesammelt.
Wenn die Tüte voll ist, werden die Filets aufgetaut, gewürzt, in Mehl gewendet und ab in die Pfanne damit. 
Sozusagen Egli-Filet auf Schweizer Art.


----------



## sunny (9. Juli 2008)

*AW: Ab welcher Größe nehmt ihr Barsche mit?*

Kann mir noch mal jemand das mit dem Abziehen der Haut näher erklären? Einfach rundherum einschneiden und dann mit ner Zange o. ä. abziehen? Hab ich das richtig verstanden? Schneidet ihr vorher die Rückenflosse ab?


----------



## Lenkers (9. Juli 2008)

*AW: Ab welcher Größe nehmt ihr Barsche mit?*

Also mein persönliches Schonmaß liegt bei 24. Zwischen 25 und 35 nehme ich einige mit (räuchern oder grillen - mit Haut und Schuppen).
Barsche >35cm spreche ich mit "Sie" an und setze diese zurück.
Aus einigen (kleinen) Gewässern entnehme ich überhaupt keine Barsche - je nachdem wie die Reproduktion dort gelingt. (bei uns gibt es zu viele kleine und mittlere Hechte ...)


----------



## ollidi (9. Juli 2008)

*AW: Ab welcher Größe nehmt ihr Barsche mit?*



> Kann mir noch mal jemand das mit dem Abziehen der Haut näher erklären?


Wer suchet, der findet. 

Barsche häuten


----------



## Gardenfly (9. Juli 2008)

*AW: Ab welcher Größe nehmt ihr Barsche mit?*

Nie unter 26cm (25er sind komischer Weise 100gr leichter) und dann auch nur wenn die gut im Futter stehen, da sonnst kein Filet überbleibt.Nach oben habe ich keine Grenze, da es eh nur 5-6 Fische pro Jahr sind.
Kleine Brasche werden nur lebend mitgenommen (wo es gestattet ist) und bekommen in meinen Teichen eine neue Heimat (bis zum nächsten Kormoran).


----------



## Torsk_SH (9. Juli 2008)

*AW: Ab welcher Größe nehmt ihr Barsche mit?*



Gardenfly schrieb:


> und dann auch nur wenn die gut im Futter stehen



Eine gute Erweiterung, die man auf fast alle Fische ummünzen kann.


----------



## porscher (9. Juli 2008)

*AW: Ab welcher Größe nehmt ihr Barsche mit?*

mein persönliches barschmaß liegt bei 30cm. bei tieren ab 40cm überlege ich schon sehr, ob ich die entnehmen soll. so ein +40cm barsch ist mir dann oft zu schade. es sind herrliche tiere. genauso wie bachforellen die auch von der zeichnung sehr schön sind.dazu kommt dass barsche dieser größe sehr alt sind und für reichlich nachwuchs sorgen. es ist natürlich jedem selber überlassen, ob er einen +40er barsch entnimmt oder nicht.


----------



## WickedWalleye (9. Juli 2008)

*AW: Ab welcher Größe nehmt ihr Barsche mit?*



porscher schrieb:


> Es ist natürlich jedem selber überlassen, ob er einen +40er barsch entnimmt oder nicht.



Es kommt natürlich auch darauf an, welchen Seltenheitswert ein solcher Fisch in einem bestimmten Gewässer hat.


----------



## sunny (9. Juli 2008)

*AW: Ab welcher Größe nehmt ihr Barsche mit?*

@Ollidi
Danke, toller Link #6. Hab da gerade mal reingeluschert. Sieht für mich irgend wie garnicht so aus, als ob das unbedingt schneller als normales filetieren geht, kann mich aber auch täuschen.


----------



## florianparske (9. Juli 2008)

*AW: Ab welcher Größe nehmt ihr Barsche mit?*

Hallo zusammen,

auch wenn viele jetzt sagen, ich sei ein "Kindermörder"...
Wir nehmen Barsche auch schon ab ca. 18cm mit. Vor allem, wenn man absehen kann, dass man mehrere fängt.
Hauptsächlich nehmen wir diese aber aus unserem Forellenflüsschen mit, da die dort recht häufig vorkommen und wir die da nicht so stark haben wollen (der Äschen, Bafos, usw. wegen).

Die Barsche werden dann filitiert und die Filets in Stücke geschnitten. Die Filetstückchen (ca. 2-3cm lang) werden dann zusammen mit Speck und Zwibeln gebraten. Sehr lecker!

Gruß
Florian


----------



## Gardenfly (9. Juli 2008)

*AW: Ab welcher Größe nehmt ihr Barsche mit?*



florianparske schrieb:


> auch wenn viele jetzt sagen, ich sei ein "Kindermörder"...
> Wir nehmen Barsche auch schon ab ca. 18cm mit.



warum nicht ?
da Barsche sich vermehren wie Karnickel,soll doch jeder die grössen mitnehen die für die persöhnliche Küche am besten sind,ich kenne auch jemand der nur kleine mitnimmt,sollen gebraten super sein. 
Man sollte das mitnehmen war auch wirklich gegessen wird und nicht in der Gefriertruhe alt wird.


----------



## JerkerHH (9. Juli 2008)

*AW: Ab welcher Größe nehmt ihr Barsche mit?*

Moin, 

30-40 cm....

In Gewässern wo er aber selten ist grundsätzlich C&R... 

Lecker sind sie ja... :q:q:q

MfG 
JerkerHH


----------



## Fischpaule (9. Juli 2008)

*AW: Ab welcher Größe nehmt ihr Barsche mit?*

Moin
Das hängt ganz davon ab, was ich damit machen möchte, zum frittieren machen sich kleine recht gut, von 10cm so bis max 20cm (Haut abgezogen und filetiert) und wenn ich einen schönen braten möchte dann sollte er schon 30 cm haben (entschuppen und ausnehmen)

...da wo ein Mindesmaß besteht, sollte man sich natürlich auch daran halten....

|wavey:


----------



## worker_one (9. Juli 2008)

*AW: Ab welcher Größe nehmt ihr Barsche mit?*



JerkerHH schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> 30-40 cm....
> 
> ...



Dem kann ich nur zustimmen....:m


----------



## Veit (9. Juli 2008)

*AW: Ab welcher Größe nehmt ihr Barsche mit?*

Garnicht!


----------



## Fischpaule (9. Juli 2008)

*AW: Ab welcher Größe nehmt ihr Barsche mit?*



Veit schrieb:


> Garnicht!



...weil du nicht weißt, was wirklich gut schmeckt :m|supergri

|wavey:


----------



## Dirk170478 (9. Juli 2008)

*AW: Ab welcher Größe nehmt ihr Barsche mit?*



Fischpaule schrieb:


> ...weil du nicht weißt, was wirklich gut schmeckt :m|supergri
> 
> |wavey:




|good Karl!:q


Danke! Mir sind nur böse Sachen eingefallen auf den Kommentar!




Ich find Barsche auch so ab 30cm lecker!:k
Vorher ist mir das einfach zuviel Piddelarbeit...|rolleyes

Ein Bekannter macht die kleinen Bärschlein immer im Räucherofen. So als kleiner Snack!
Schmeckt auch nicht schlecht, aber halt auch ein furchtbares Gepuhle!


----------



## WickedWalleye (9. Juli 2008)

*AW: Ab welcher Größe nehmt ihr Barsche mit?*



Gardenfly schrieb:


> warum nicht ?
> da Barsche sich vermehren wie Karnickel,soll doch jeder die grössen mitnehen die für die persöhnliche Küche am besten sind




Sorry, aber das ist keineswegs überall so, daß sich die Barsche wie Karnickel vermehren. Entsprechend sollte man sich an einem anderen Gewässer vorher bei jemandem informieren, ich krieg nämlich bei uns 'n Hals, wenn Schniepelbarsche abgemurkst werden! In nem See der mit kleinwüchsigen Barschen verpestet ist kann man das, oder sollte man das vielleicht sogar tun.


----------



## Toni_1962 (9. Juli 2008)

*AW: Ab welcher Größe nehmt ihr Barsche mit?*

Ich habe Barsche bisher immer zurückgesetzt, da diese nur ungewollter Beifang sind.
Sind Barsche nicht sehr grätig? Das mit  "Haut abziehen" ist eine gute Idee, denn auch vor dem schuppen habe ich mich gescheut ... vll. sollte ich doch mal  einen Barsch probieren ...


----------



## Fischpaule (9. Juli 2008)

*AW: Ab welcher Größe nehmt ihr Barsche mit?*

@Toni
Nix grätig, der Barsch ist einer der edelsten Speisefische überhaupt - und er hat, im Gegensatz zum Zander, wenigstens einen Eigengeschmack #6

#h


----------



## Tigersclaw (9. Juli 2008)

*AW: Ab welcher Größe nehmt ihr Barsche mit?*

barschfleisch kannste mit zander gleichsetzen. Hat soweit ich mich noch dunkel dran erinnern kann, sogar paar gräten weniger . (bin mir nicht mehr sicher) Schmecken an sich total lecker.
Wenn ich ma welche fange, nehm ich sie ab 30 cm mit. Ausser die sind ausm stausee bautzen, hier haben wir ne fangbegrenzung von max 5 stück!! Aber wenn ich bedenke wie wir früher jedesmal schöne brasche um die 35 gefangen haben, und dieses jahr noch nicht einer gebissen hat, wird mir ganz anders. Ich nehm dann nur noch mit falls abzusehen is das es der barsch eh nicht schaffen würde@geschluckt oder so..

claw


----------



## WickedWalleye (9. Juli 2008)

*AW: Ab welcher Größe nehmt ihr Barsche mit?*



Toni_1962 schrieb:


> Ich habe Barsche bisher immer zurückgesetzt, da diese nur ungewollter Beifang sind.
> Sind Barsche nicht sehr grätig?



Nein, sehr grätig sind sie nicht. Wenig Bauchgräten.

Nicht so wie Hecht. 

Außerdem schmecken sie wirklich ziemlich "de Luxe". Wie erwähnt, ess ich eigentl. sogar lieber als Zander! Meiner Meinung nach hat dieser zwar schon Eigengeschmack, aber ist einfach etwas milder und langweiliger als Barsch. Und das Fleisch beim Barsch ist ganz glasig und fein, es fasert auch nicht so.

Also nächstes mal den ungewollten Beifang einfach in die Pfanne hauen, wirst begeistert sein! #6


----------



## aalkönig (9. Juli 2008)

*AW: Ab welcher Größe nehmt ihr Barsche mit?*

Kaulbarsche sind auch lecker, nehme ich aber auch erst ab 35cm mit. Hab leider selten ne Mahlzeit zusammen bekommen...
Woran liegt das bloß...?#c


----------



## Denni_Lo (9. Juli 2008)

*AW: Ab welcher Größe nehmt ihr Barsche mit?*



aalkönig schrieb:


> Kaulbarsche sind auch lecker, nehme ich aber auch erst ab 35cm mit. Hab leider selten ne Mahlzeit zusammen bekommen...
> Woran liegt das bloß...?#c



Kaulbarsch 35 cm :q:q:q:q:q:q never ever, ich kenne zwar ein Rezept für Fischsuppe wo kaulbarsche auch zum einsatz kommen aber ausschließlich als Vorprodukt für den Sud un dnicht als eigentlicher Fisch zum essen


----------



## WickedWalleye (9. Juli 2008)

*AW: Ab welcher Größe nehmt ihr Barsche mit?*



aalkönig schrieb:


> Kaulbarsche sind auch lecker, nehme ich aber auch erst ab 35cm mit. Hab leider selten ne Mahlzeit zusammen bekommen...
> Woran liegt das bloß...?#c



Du hast noch keinen mit einer hormonellen Wachstumsstörung gefunden!

Viel Glück bei der Suche, irgendwo gibt's vielleicht so einen Freakfisch.


----------



## Toni_1962 (9. Juli 2008)

*AW: Ab welcher Größe nehmt ihr Barsche mit?*

Danke für die Infos #hund den Appetit, den ihr mir jetzt gemacht hat ... werde jetzt Barsche auch mal probieren, wenn ich hier im Thread die optimale Größe  nun erkenne ...




@WW .. das mit dem Hecht hast jetzt gesagt, um mich zu ärgern  :q ...

aber meine Hechte sind sooo groß, dass ein Barsch wirklich nur als Köfi bisher gesehen werden kann ...


----------



## aalkönig (9. Juli 2008)

*AW: Ab welcher Größe nehmt ihr Barsche mit?*

... und ich wunderte mich schon...#q


----------



## WickedWalleye (9. Juli 2008)

*AW: Ab welcher Größe nehmt ihr Barsche mit?*



Toni_1962 schrieb:


> @WW .. das mit dem Hecht hast jetzt gesagt, um mich zu ärgern  :q ...



Nein, der hat mehr Gräten als der Barsch. Da kannst du ja nix dafür. |supergri


----------



## Toni_1962 (9. Juli 2008)

*AW: Ab welcher Größe nehmt ihr Barsche mit?*



---tollerhecht--- schrieb:


> *fische Mit Hoher Grätenanzahl: *
> Rapfen: 143
> Brassen: 129
> Aland: 124
> ...


 
#6#6#6


----------



## Wasserpatscher (9. Juli 2008)

*AW: Ab welcher Größe nehmt ihr Barsche mit?*

So ab 30 etwa, 29.5, wenn ich mich grob verschätze...

@Toni: Sieht so aus, als ob die Barsche in Deiner Nähe jetzt ein Problem haben...


----------



## Manni@rotauge (9. Juli 2008)

*AW: Ab welcher Größe nehmt ihr Barsche mit?*

wennich mal welche mit neheme dann so ab 30-35cm kommt imemr ganz drauf an


----------



## Arbun (9. Juli 2008)

*AW: Ab welcher Größe nehmt ihr Barsche mit?*

Ne Frage zu dem hier (von rhein-angeln): 





> *Grösse:* Die bei uns beheimateten Barsche werden meist bis zu 20 Zentimeter lang und bringen selten mehr wie ein Kilogramm auf die Waage. Die maximale Länge liegt bei ca. einem halben Meter, dass maximale Gewicht beträgt ca. 3 Kilogramm. Barsche wachsen sehr langsam, Sie erreichen bei einem Alter von acht bis zehn Jahren gerade mal eine Länge von knapp 25 Zentimetern. Das max. Alter beträgt ca. 12 Jahre.


 
Für den hessischen Rhein gibts halt weder Schonmaß noch -zeit für den Barsch, wie erkenne ich am besten die Bestandsdichte/-zusammensetzung? Weil ich nur Massenweise Kleinbarsche gesehen hab? (sehr subjektiv!)

Ich hab gedacht, vielleicht angle ich mal gezielt mit versch. Ködergrößen auf Barsch und Setz alles zurück (bei spinner beissen die nur knapp), notier mir allerdings die Größen/Ernährungszustand. Vielleicht weiß ich dann besseres, oder kennt jemand schon die Bestandszusammensetzung vom Rhein (inkl. Altrhein) Ginsheim bis Worms? Ich müßte dann allerdings amok-angeln|kopfkrat und fangen! #:

*Zum Kulinarischen:* wenn euch's nichts ausmacht a bisserl zu puhlen, läßt sich ein guter Barsch gut mit Haut und Schuppen braten/grillen! Dadurch ist das Filet geschützt... wenn er fertig ist läßt sich die Haut (durch Schuppen!) extrem leicht abziehen und man verliert kaum was. Die Filets lösen sich dann ebenfalls super von den Gräten! Ist ne meditterane Zubereitungsart, die man auf kleine Meerbrassenarten anwendet, zum teil sogar auf Doraden (obwohl man die gut filetieren kann!) 

*Zum Geschmack:* Ich find Barsch ist obwohl Süßwasserfisch den verwandten perciden im Mittelmeer sehr nah vom Geschmack, und genausowenig Gräten!!!#6


----------



## NoSaint (9. Juli 2008)

*AW: Ab welcher Größe nehmt ihr Barsche mit?*

Hier am Bodensee ist man schon glücklich wenn man mal einen 20 cm Barsch zu Augen bekommt, gerade am Obersee(mein Angelgebiet9 ist der Barsch im Schnitt grade mal 12-14cm lang. Also gezielt am Obersee auf große Barsche,... das kann man knicken...


----------



## WickedWalleye (10. Juli 2008)

*AW: Ab welcher Größe nehmt ihr Barsche mit?*



Arbun schrieb:


> *Zum Geschmack:* Ich find Barsch ist obwohl Süßwasserfisch den verwandten perciden im Mittelmeer sehr nah vom Geschmack, und genausowenig Gräten!!!#6



Dann aber eher wie Wolfsbarsch, Rotbarsch hat noch einen anderen Eigengeschmack, finde ich.


----------



## Arbun (10. Juli 2008)

*AW: Ab welcher Größe nehmt ihr Barsche mit?*



WickedWalleye schrieb:


> Dann aber eher wie Wolfsbarsch, Rotbarsch hat noch einen anderen Eigengeschmack, finde ich.



Da hast du vollkommen recht! Rotbarsch gehört glaube ich auch zu der Gruppe zu denen auch Drachenköpfe gehören (nur so nebenbei...)! _"Sein Name ist irreführend, da er nicht zu den Barschartigen (__Perciformes) gehört, sondern zu den Panzerwangen_ (_Scorpaeniformes)" (c) Wikipedia
_


----------



## hotte50 (10. Juli 2008)

*AW: Ab welcher Größe nehmt ihr Barsche mit?*

Wir haben hier Gewässer wo sich der Barsch teils wie eine Plage vermehrt hat weil ihn kaum jemand mitnimmt. 

Gelegentlich kann ich in der Stunde hier durchaus bis zu 20 Stück fangen. Alles was größer als ca. 18cm ist, geht mit.

Ist eine elende Schnippelei aber die kleinen Filets im Bierteig frittiert mit einem leckeren Dip und einem kühlen Blonden entschädigen für all die Mühe....#6


----------



## anglermeister17 (10. Juli 2008)

*AW: Ab welcher Größe nehmt ihr Barsche mit?*

Unter 25cm geht nix!


----------



## Lippie (27. Juli 2008)

*AW: Ab welcher Größe nehmt ihr Barsche mit?*

Würde sie in der Größe 25cm - 35cm mitnehmen. Kleiner lohnt kaum und größer hatte ich glaub ich noch nicht.
Gruß Peter


----------



## barschzocker1961 (27. Juli 2008)

*AW: Ab welcher Größe nehmt ihr Barsche mit?*

ich entnehme ganz selten barsche wenn dann ab mindestens 30 und ganz große zu entnehmen ist auch schei.. die lass ich doch lieber nachwuchs machen|rolleyes|rolleyes dann faste ich lieber|supergri


----------



## RheinBarbe (27. Juli 2008)

*AW: Ab welcher Größe nehmt ihr Barsche mit?*

Naja, wenn ich einen schönen Barsch fange, dann nehme ich den auch mit, 30+ cm sollte er schon haben.


----------



## bassking (27. Juli 2008)

*AW: Ab welcher Größe nehmt ihr Barsche mit?*

Hallo.

An Gewässern mit nicht so großem Bestand kann man die Kleineren zw. 25-35 mitnehmen und sollte die Großen zur Arterhaltung zurücksetzen- ein 40-55er Barsch ist dann ein wertvoller Laichfisch und schmeckt auch nicht besser, als die Kleinen- eher schlechter !

So ein Methusalem ist dann auch weit über 10 Jahre alt- schönes Foto reicht, wie ich finde.

An Großgewässern mit gutem Aufkommen, nehmen ich auch schon mal einen Dicken mit..je nachdem ! 

Ein 35er Barsch ist vielerorts schon ein richtig Dicker !

Bassking.


----------



## Ines (27. Juli 2008)

*AW: Ab welcher Größe nehmt ihr Barsche mit?*

Ich hab's mit dem Messen und Wiegen. Ich wiege meine Fische und hinterher das Filet.
Anfang des Jahres habe ich ein paar 25er Barsche mitgenommen. Das Filet wog dann jeweils 50 Gramm. Das war mir ehrlich gesagt zu wenig. Dafür darf ein Barsch der Größe dann doch gerne noch leben.
Habe jetzt lange keine mehr gefangen, aber wenn ich wieder welche mitnehmen sollte, dürften sei doch etwas länger sein als 25 cm.

Gruß, Ines


----------



## Der_Baer_2008 (27. Juli 2008)

*AW: Ab welcher Größe nehmt ihr Barsche mit?*

Ab 20cm


----------



## Bobster (28. Juli 2008)

*AW: Ab welcher Größe nehmt ihr Barsche mit?*

Meine ganz persönliche Barsch Regel......

1) Zum filetieren, also die Entnahme zum Verzehr:
    Keiner unter 30cm !!

2) Brauche ich Köfis (eher selten) :
    Keiner unter 20cm !!


Bobster


----------



## Toni_1962 (26. März 2010)

*AW: Ab welcher Größe nehmt ihr Barsche mit?*



Wasserpatscher schrieb:


> So ab 30 etwa, 29.5, wenn ich mich grob verschätze...
> 
> @Toni: Sieht so aus, als ob die Barsche in Deiner Nähe jetzt ein Problem haben...



Ist schon etwas älter der Thread, aber nicht vergessen! 

JA .. jetzt bekommen sie ein Problem|supergri, denn ich stelle ihnen gezielt die Tage über Ostern nach!

Urlaub für 10 Tage nur zum Barschangeln


----------



## zanderhirn (26. März 2010)

*AW: Ab welcher Größe nehmt ihr Barsche mit?*

ab 20 nehme ich sie mit


----------

